# "εμένανε" and "σένανε"



## LoraLanguage

What mean these pronouns "εμένανε" and "σένανε"? Are they different from "εμένα" and "σένα"? When are they used?
(I checked in two dictionaries but I could not find them anywhere!)


----------



## Ellada39

They are the same. However, it is everyday usage and we avoid them. You would never hear them in formal language.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Lora!

I know them from the Ionian Islands, specifically Zakynthos, where they are used widely in the spoken language. They used to confuse me but they give the language a musical feel!


----------



## LoraLanguage

Eltheza said:


> Hi Lora!
> 
> I know them from the Ionian Islands, specifically Zakynthos, where they are used widely in the spoken language. They used to confuse me but they give the language a musical feel!


Hi Eltheza! I had never heard them before. So I was confused and surprised what are these pronouns... But now I understand!  Thank you very much!


----------



## LoraLanguage

Ellada39 said:


> They are the same. However, it is everyday usage and we avoid them. You would never hear them in formal language.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Eltheza

Lora - Here's another one: τούτονε = αυτόν

http://blog.mantinades.gr/kritiko-lexiko/toutone/

It seems that they do it in Crete as well!


----------



## Ellada39

LoraLanguage said:


> Thank you very much!


 You are very welcome!!


----------



## shawnee

Until Eltheza mentioned it (good one Eltheza), I hadn't realised it was a form of expression deeply ingrained in my Greek language heritage. I would add that you would probably hear an Ionian Islander say *ε*σένανε. But then there are subtle differences between each of the islands and even between individual villages of those islands..


----------



## Ellada39

Well, actually it is used in the rest of Greece as well...
Check Antonis Remos' song...
" Τι ήμουνα για σένανε, τι ήσουνα για μένανε "


----------



## shawnee

OK. Thanks Ellada39.


----------



## LoraLanguage

Eltheza said:


> Lora - Here's another one: τούτονε = αυτόν
> 
> http://blog.mantinades.gr/kritiko-lexiko/toutone/
> 
> It seems that they do it in Crete as well!


Ooo I had no idea! Actually my next question would be are there other such words. Thank you!  I know about the word *"τούτος/τούτη/τούτο" *but I didn't know about that!


----------



## Ellada39

LoraLanguage said:


> Ooo I had no idea! Actually my next question would be are there other such words. Thank you!  I know about the word *"τούτος/τούτη/τούτο" *but I didn't know about that!



Haha! I guess there are quite a lot of them...
Αυτόνανε, εκείνονε, the same goes for the feminine, and probably more...


----------



## LoraLanguage

Ellada39 said:


> Haha! I guess there are quite a lot of them...
> Αυτόνανε, εκείνονε, the same goes for the feminine, and probably more...


Ooo this is interesting!  I'm sorry but I am not sure what are the forms of these words in feminine and neuter. And also what is the difference between "αυτόνανε" and "τούτονε"? Could you help me, please?


----------



## Ellada39

LoraLanguage said:


> Ooo this is interesting!  I'm sorry but I am not sure what are the forms of these words in feminine and neuter. And also what is the difference between "αυτόνανε" and "τούτονε"? Could you help me, please?


I will try...
Let's see...
αυτόν-αυτόνανε
Αυτήν-αυτήνανε

Εκείνον-εκείνονε
Εκείνη-εκείνηνε

Τούτον-τούτονε
Τούτην-τούτηνε

This doesn't happen with neuter.
The words αυτόν και τούτον are synonyms.
However,remember!! It's not good greek!!!


----------



## LoraLanguage

Ellada39 said:


> I will try...
> Let's see...
> αυτόν-αυτόνανε
> Αυτήν-αυτήνανε
> 
> Εκείνον-εκείνονε
> Εκείνη-εκείνηνε
> 
> Τούτον-τούτονε
> Τούτην-τούτηνε
> 
> This doesn't happen with neuter.
> The words αυτόν και τούτον are synonyms.
> However,remember!! It's not good greek!!!


Thank you very much! If it is not good Greek I will not use it!  I just want to be informed!


----------

